# Superbowl eats



## marmalady (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, it's that time again - what are y'all having?  A friend of ours just turned us on to this one, veeery easy - don't even know what's it called, lol!

1 can Ro-Tel tomatoes
1 lb breakfast sausage (he used a 'Jimmy Dean' spicy)
1 chopped onion
1 pkg cream cheese

Crumble sausage and saute til done, breaking up all the big chunks; remove from pan and saute onion til just beginning to brown.  Add the can of Ro-tel tomatoes, and the cream cheese, and stir over low heat til the cheese melts.  Serve with those 'scooper' tortilla chips. 

Watch out - this is addictive!


----------



## middie (Jan 16, 2005)

i will probably be stuck at work... but if not
pizza and wings


----------



## Lifter (Jan 16, 2005)

Aside from "ground rule fumble"...well, no, there are other things I don't "get" on US football!

And I'm not sure what "Ro-Tel" tomato is!

Substitute the tomato with a cup of medium salsa...

Given the "Jimmy Dean" sausage is something "like" medium to hot Italian sausage, I must agree, or sub the whole meat thing out with medium ground beef, fried and drained...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL.. we don't even know when the superbowl is.. or who's playing.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 17, 2005)

Superbowl is February 6 - who's playing is still up for grabs!

Lifter, Rotel tomatoes are a canned tomato/chili pepper product.  

I would not sub out Italian sausage in this, as it's got different spices than 'country' sausage.  Also would not sub out ground beef as there are no spices.

It's a good recipe just as it stands.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2005)

marm, do you know if they sell ro-tel in joisey? sounds veddy eenteresting.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 17, 2005)

Bucky, I know I've seen it  in 'Joisey' - look in the section where the tomato sauces are, usually up on the top shelf 'cause it's not a 'name brand' item!  If you can't find it there, try some Latino groceries.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 17, 2005)

We make the same thing, marmalady, but use cubed, nuked Velveeta instead of cream cheese.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 17, 2005)

If we go to my BIL & SIL's house again this year I'll be taking fried dill picckles, sausage wheeles, & chili cream cheese dip. 

Sausage Wheeles

refrigerated canned cressent dough
your favorite breakfast sausage(I like Jimmy Dean spicy)

Do not seperate dough into triangles but leave it in rectangles & press the seams together. Spread sausage on dough & starting at long end roll up like a jelly roll. Cut rolls into 1/4 inch slices & place on baking sheet. Bake at 350F until golden brown. Serve warm with spicy mustard or honey mustard.


Chili Cream Cheese Dip

8oz block cream cheese, softened
1 can chili no beans(or you can use the chili with beans, either is good)
2C shredded cheddar cheese(also good with monterey jack or colby jack)

Spread cream cheese in bottom of 9x9 casserole dish. Spread chili on top, sprinkle with grated cheese. Bake at 350F until cheese is melted & bubbly(about 15-20 minutes). Serve with corn chips, tortilla chips, salsa, & sour cream. 
I sometimes put a layer of canned mild chilie peppers on top of the chili. 

For the Super Bowl, I have to double this recipe.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 17, 2005)

Mom used to make this ... but she used Velveeta, too. But, she made a little bigger batch:

2 cans Ro-Tel tomatoes
1 lb country breakfast sausage
1 lb ground beef
1-2 cloves garlic, minced
1 LARGE yellow onion, minced
1 big block of Velveeta

Mom cooked the sausage, hamburger, onion and garlic together. Draianed the grease, added the Ro-Tel's and chunks of Velveeta.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 17, 2005)

I am going to make jkath's Jack Daniels Kielbasa and 

Hot and Spicy Artichoke Dip

1 can (14 oz.) artichoke hearts, drained, chopped
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup g rated Parmesan cheese
1 can (4 oz.) chopped green chilies, drained
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tablespoons sliced green onions
2 tablespoons chopped tomato

Mix all ingredients except onions and tomato.  Spoon into 9 inch pie plate.  Bake at 350º for 20 to 25 minutes or until lightly browned.  Sprinkle with onions and tomato.


----------



## MJ (Jan 17, 2005)

7 LAYER TACO DIP 

in a 9"x13x2" pan (or whatever you have handy): 

Layer 1: 2 lbs browned ground beef with taco seasoning 
Layer 2: 2 cups sour cream 
Layer 3: 1 jar hot salsa (Habanero if you like!) 
Layer 4: chopped lettuce 
Layer 5: chopped green onions 
Layer 6: chopped tomatoes 
Layer 7: shredded cheddar or taco cheese 

Serve with Deli taco chips. Chill the ground beef before you add the sour cream. Makes it easy to spread the sour cream and it won't be runny.

I think I will make some of those cocktail wieners too.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 17, 2005)

Before I make and plans for what to eat, I have to know who will be playing.  Most of the teams I like, have been beaten out, Vikings, Dolphins, Lions, Chiefs, Chargers, bummer.  There are a lot of good appetizers posted, I always like fingerfoods that can be put out and everyone helps themselves, then the hostess, me, can watch too.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 17, 2005)

How about Philly cheesesteaks and New England clam chowder?    I _predict_ a lot of that will be served during the Super Bowl.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 17, 2005)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> How about Philly cheesesteaks and New England clam chowder?    I _predict_ a lot of that will be served during the Super Bowl.



Do you have a good recipe for the cheesesteak sandwiches that does NOT use cheese whiz or velveeta?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2005)

if you're gonna make philly cheese steaks, try a fav of mine called a balboa (after rocky, i presume). 
slice an italian loaf in half, schmear with garlic butter (a few minced cloves blended with a stick of butter), toast bread, top with thick slices of roast beef, american (or your fav) cheese, put under broiler to melt, top with raw onions and ketchup. 
do not attempt to kiss anyone, heck, or even attempt close proximity conversations for a few days...


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> if you're gonna make philly cheese steaks, try a fav of mine called a balboa (after rocky, i presume).
> slice an italian loaf in half, schmear with garlic butter (a few minced cloves blended with a stick of butter), toast bread, top with thick slices of roast beef, american (or your fav) cheese, put under broiler to melt, top with raw onions and ketchup.
> do not attempt to kiss anyone, heck, or even attempt close proximity conversations for a few days...



That sounds absolutely great, buckytom.  I will have to try that.  My daughter and her fiance may have a superbowl party and I will suggest that, my kid can use fake meat or tofu in hers.


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2005)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> How about Philly cheesesteaks and New England clam chowder?    I _predict_ a lot of that will be served during the Super Bowl.



You know, Rob, I think you're right! I was kinda hoping the Colts would win over New England, but after the first quarter,    they had a snowball's chance. 

Okay here's what I'm making:
JD kielbasa
I think I'm trying Sierra's hot & spicy artichoke dip
& maybe Taco Rolls


Taco Rolls 

1 tub cream cheese
1 can refried beans
1 lb. extra lean ground beef (have the butcher double grind it for you)
4-5 plum tomatoes, seeded & FINELY diced
Lawry's Taco seasoning
1-2 cans diced black olives
1-1/2 c. freshly made guacamole
1-1/2 c. FINELY cut lettuce
2 c. FINELY shredded pepper jack cheese (or Monterey Jack)
Burrito Size flour tortillas

Prepare taco seasoing in meat according to directions. Drain fat & cool. 
Lay out first tortilla (shiny side up...yes, there is a difference)
Spread cream cheese with spatula over entire surface.Do same with beans. Add all other ingredients from bottom up to 3/4 of the way to the top.
Starting from the bottom, roll the tortilla tightly, making sure not to push the ingredients out the top. (Also make sure that the last 1-1/2" of roll is ONLY cream cheese & beans.)
Srap full roll tightly in plastic wrap. Continue making rolls until you ingredients run out.
Wrap each roll tightly in plastic wrap & chill overnight.
Take rolls out as needed (not all at once, as they are easiest cut when they are really cold) and cut each one into 7-8 pretty slices (darn it, you'll have to eat those ugly ends!)
Pierce each one with a toothick. Arrange on plate.

**Important: all layers must be very very thin to keep rolls tight.

***Options: use fat-free beans & fat-free cream cheese
                : omit tomatoes, use drained salsa
                : add onions

Servings: 80-90 rolls


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2005)

If I was not already making a couple of other things I would make this recipe.  

Chipotle Appetizer Meatballs

These spicy meatballs are a wonderful appetizer and, when served in a chafing dish, will hold for a long time. Simple to prepare, they can be made ahead of time and reheated before serving. 

Sauce: 

1 medium onion, chopped 
4 garlic cloves, chopped 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 cup tomato sauce 
2 cups beef broth 
1/4 cup chipotles en adobo along with the sauce, stems removed

Meatballs: 

1 pound ground beef 
1 pound ground pork 
½ cup finely chopped onion 
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh cilantro 
½ cup bread crumbs 
1 egg, beaten 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Vegetable oil for frying 
Garnish: Chopped fresh cilantro 

To make the sauce, saute the onion and garlic in the oil until they are lightly browned. Add the tomato sauce, broth, and the chipotles in adobo sauce. Heat the mixture to just under boiling and simmer for 20 minutes. Place the sauce in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth. 

To make the meatballs, combine the beef, pork, onion, cilantro, bread crumbs, egg, and season with salt and pepper. Gently mix, and then form into small meatballs. Pour a couple of tablespoons of the oil in a heavy saucepan and brown the meatballs. Remove and drain. 

Return the sauce to the pan, add the meatballs and simmer for 15 to 20 minutes to finish cooking the meat. 

To serve: place in a chafing dish, garnish with the cilantro and serve accompanied with toothpicks.


----------



## Raine (Jan 19, 2005)

We'll be having our usual BBQ fare.  BBQ, beans, slaw.


----------



## Raine (Jan 19, 2005)

Seven Layer Warm Chili Salad






Yield: 10 servings
1 can (15 oz.) chili with beans 
4 cups lettuce, torn into bite-size pieces
1 cup diced tomatoes
1 cup diced onions
2 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup ORTEGA® Salsa Prima Homestyle Mild
1 1/2 cups sour cream

Procedures
LAYER lettuce, tomatoes, onions, chili with beans, salsa, cheese and sour cream in a large salad bowl.
SERVE immediately.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 25, 2005)

Okay, so it's gonna be a 'cheesesteak and chowdah' superbowl!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 26, 2005)

I _told_ you so!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 26, 2005)

Okay, just to mix it up a little, here's a 'Manhattan' clam chowder - 

MANHATTAN CLAM CHOWDER

Makes about 3 quarts

2 bottles clam juice		
1 ½ cups minced clams	
1 14oz.can plum tomatoes
1 can  vegetable stock		
1 med. onion, diced		
2 stalks celery diced
2 cups potatoes diced		
1 med. carrot, diced		
3 bay leaves
2tsp. dry thyme, or 2T fresh	
½  cup minced parsley	
½ tsp. cayenne
salt/pepper			
4T olive oil			
2 cloves minced garlic

Heat olive oil in stockpot; saute onion, celery, carrot, garlic, til soft but not brown.  Add clam juice, vegetable stock, tomatoes, potatoes, thyme, bay, and cayenne; bring to boil; reduce heat to simmer, cover and cook for about an hour til potatoes are tender.  Add clams, salt/pepper and simmer 5-10 more minutes.  Adjust seasoning.
For a more tomatoey chowder, use  1 bottle clam juice, no vegetable stock, and in place use 2 cups V-8 juice.  

Aaaaand - a 'Texas' corn chowder!

TEXAS CORN CHOWDER

serves 4

1 ½  cups fresh corn kernels		
2 jalapeno peppers,minced	
1 clove garlic minced
¼  cup canola oil			
½  cup heavy cream		
1 cup chicken stock
2T all purpose flour			
1 oz. butter			
1 tsp. salt
½  tsp. black pepper			
1 small onion, minced
½  each, green, yellow and red bell pepper,minced

Heat saute pan over high heat; add oil and saute peppers, onions,and garlic for three minutes.  Add corn and cook five minutes more; add chicken stock and bring to boil.  Cook flour and butter over medium heat to form a roux; stir the roux into the boiling stock with a whip and lower heat to simmer for five minutes; stir often to prevent sticking; add cream, salt and pepper.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 30, 2005)

I was going to bring the jkath's JD Kielbasa and Hot and Spicy Artichoke Dip, but now I have been requested to bring Thai Shrimp Skewers.  So, I will be bring them and the kielbasa.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW! all your snacks sound so good, wish I could visit all your homes and have a taste. May be more fun then the game.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 1, 2005)

Thumper, I totally agree with you! The only reasons I watch the Super Bowl are for the food, commercials, & tight ends.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

New Orleans Muffaletta 

Ingredients: 

1 cup Italian parsley leaves
2 small garlic cloves, peeled
4 medium celery ribs, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 medium green onions, cut into 1-inch pieces
½ cup pitted green olives
½ cup pitted Kalamata olives
¼ cup olive oil
¼ cup vinegar brine from either olives
1 tablespoon capers
1 teaspoon dried oregano
Freshly ground black pepper
1 (8-inch) round sourdough loaf
4 bottled roasted sweet peppers, drained, cut into slabs
1/3 pound thinly sliced Italian salami
1/3 pound thinly sliced provolone cheese
Italian parsley leaves 

Directions: 


Evans Caglage / DMN  
For olive salad, put parsley and garlic in processor and process until mixture is finely minced. Add celery, green onions, olives, olive oil, brine, capers, oregano and black pepper and pulse until coarsely chopped. Adjust seasoning. Can be made 2 days ahead and refrigerated. 

For muffaletta, use serrated knife to cut off top 1/3 of loaf. Remove soft bread from inside top, leaving 1/2 to 1 inch thickness. Set aside. Hollow out center of loaf, leaving 1 inch thickness on sides and bottom. 

Spread small amount of olive salad on inside of top and bottom. In bottom piece, layer ingredients evenly in this order: red peppers, salami, remaining olive salad, cheese, parsley and red peppers. Place bread top on. Use your hands to lightly compress loaf together. Wrap airtight in plastic wrap, then foil. Refrigerate at least 6 hours or overnight. 

Use sharp serrated knife to cut into wedges. If desired, insert toothpicks, evenly spaced, around center of loaf to serve. Makes 1 large loaf, or 4 very generous servings


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Creole Portobello Mushroom Dip 

Ingredients: 

3 medium portobello mushrooms, about 6 ounces total, trim stems and scoop out gills
3 medium green onions, cut into 1-inch pieces
1/3 cup packed Italian parsley leaves
1 large garlic clove, peeled
1 (8-ounce) package light cream cheese, room temperature
2 teaspoons Creole mustard
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
½ teaspoon chili powder
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/8 teaspoon dried thyme
1/8 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons finely diced tomato, well drained
2 tablespoons finely diced green pepper 

Directions: 


Evans Caglage / DMN  
Broil or grill mushroom caps until lightly browned and very hot, about 3 minutes per side. Loosely wrap in foil; set aside to cool, about 2 hours. Blot mushrooms with paper towels; cut into 1-inch chunks. 

Put green onions, parsley and garlic in processor; process until finely minced. Add cream cheese, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, chili powder, cayenne pepper, thyme, salt and pepper. Process until mixed. Add mushroom chunks. Pulse just until coarsely chopped, retaining some texture. Transfer to small bowl. 

Stir in tomato and green pepper. Cover; refrigerate several hours or overnight. 

To serve, stir well, taste; adjust seasoning. Serve chilled with assorted crudités, vegetable chips, potato chips or crisp crackers. Makes 12 servings, about 2 cups. 

PER SERVING: Cal 51 (56% fat) Fat 3 g (2 g sat) Trace fiber Chol 9 mg Sodium 135 mg Carb 3 g Calcium 33 mg


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Bourbon Praline Candy Bar Cookies With Bittersweet Drizzle 

Ingredients: 

3 sticks unsalted butter, softened (divided use)
2 ½ cups packed light brown sugar (divided use)
1 large egg, separated
2 cups flour
1/8 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
¼ cup dark corn syrup
¼ cup heavy cream
2 cups chopped pecans
2 tablespoons bourbon
1 tablespoon vanilla
Pinch salt
1 ½ ounces bittersweet chocolate, chopped (about 1/4 cup), melted 

Directions: 

Preheat oven to 350 F. Set aside 9x13-inch baking pan. 

For crust, use mixer to cream 2 sticks butter and 1 1/2 cups brown sugar until light and fluffy. Add egg yolk. Mix well. Add flour and salt. Mix until smooth. Transfer to pan. Use spatula to spread evenly. Place piece of plastic over surface and gently press into place. Remove plastic. 

Use small whisk to mix egg white until foamy. Lightly brush over dough; some will be left over. 

Bake until puffed and lightly browned, about 20 minutes. Transfer to rack; let rest 15 minutes. 

Meanwhile, for praline topping, place remaining stick butter, remaining 1 cup brown sugar, granulated sugar and corn syrup in small, heavy saucepan over medium low heat. Slowly bring to boil, stirring often. Let boil 1 minute. Add cream and stir until smooth. Stir in pecans, bourbon, vanilla and salt. Pour filling over crust; tilt pan to spread evenly. 

Bake until topping is dark brown and bubbly (bubbles will be large at first, then smaller and closer together), about 25 minutes. Cool completely. Cut into 24 squares. Use fork to drizzle melted chocolate over surface. May take several hours for praline to firm up completely. Can be baked 2 days ahead and kept at room temperature in airtight container. Separate each layer of cookies with wax paper. Makes 24 squares. 

PER SQUARE: Cal 334 (54% fat) Fat 21 g (9 g sat) Fiber 1 g Chol 43 mg Sodium 79 mg Carb 37 g Calcium 33 mg


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Texas Chili-Lime Peanuts

Ingredients: 

1 egg white
Juice of 1 large lime
1 cup peanuts, cocktail-style
3 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
¾teaspoon salt


Directions: 

Preheat oven to 300 F. In a medium bowl, whisk together egg white and lime juice until frothy. Add peanuts and toss to coat. Transfer to a strainer and let drain 10 minutes. 

In a separate bowl combine sugar, chili powder, cayenne pepper and salt; mix well. Add peanuts to spice mixture and toss to coat. 

Spread nuts onto a baking sheet in a single layer. Bake 15 minutes and stir; reduce heat to 275 F and bake an additional 45 minutes, stirring once more. 

Remove nuts from oven and scrape them up with a spatula to prevent sticking. Cool in the pan 25 to 30 minutes. Peanuts will be crisp after cooling. Store in an airtight container. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## mish (Feb 2, 2005)

Haven't tried this one yet, but sounds very tempting.  (Also posted a recipe somewhere on the site for artichoke tarts).

Spicy Lollipop Chicken Wings with Sour Cream Dipping Sauce
Recipes from Master Chef Erik Blauberg

32 chicken wings
4 cups chicken stock
1/2 cup onions (minced)
2 tbs ginger (grated-fine)
1/2 tsp garlic (minced)
6 tbs scallions (sliced-fine)
2 tbs rice vinegar
4 tbs sesame oil
1 tbs serrano chilies (minced)
6 tbs red bell peppers (minced)
kosher salt (to taste)
tabasco sauce (to taste)
white pepper (to taste)
4 tbs parsley (chopped)
2 cups sour cream dipping sauce (see recipe below)
6 parsley or cilantro sprigs

Take the chicken wings and, with a small knife, cut one end of the wing and carefully run the knife, edge down one side of the bone pushing flesh  to one end. Continue this method rotating the wing until all the flesh is on one end of the bone (so it looks like a lollipop). Reserve.

Meanwhile, in a mixing bowl add the chicken stock, onions, ginger, garlic, scallions, rice vinegar, sesame oil, serrano chilies and red bell peppers. Season to taste with salt, tobasco sauce and white pepper. Add the parsley. Stir until mixed well. Add the lollipop wings, let marinate for 4 hours.

Remove from the marinade and bake in a pre-heated 375º oven for 15 minutes or until cooked. Serve with sour cream dipping sauce (see below). Garnish with fresh cilantro or parsley sprigs. Serve immediately. Yield 4 servings

Sour Cream Dipping Sauce
2 cups sour cream or crème fraiche
2 tbs lime juice
4 tbs dill (chopped fine)
kosher salt (to taste)
white pepper fresh ground (to taste)

Add the sour cream to a mixing bowl. Stir in the lime juice, add the dill. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve with lollipop chicken wings. Yield  4 servings


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Buffalo Chicken Dip*

This Recipe is AWESOME!!!!  They were doing samples of diffrent foods for tomorrows super bowl and they had Buffalo Wing Dip.  It was so good.  Me being an employee asked to have the recipe and they said no.  But i went on the internet and looked for it and i found a recipe that has everything in it.  i made a preview version and it tastes just the same.  Here it is. . .


4 Boneless Chicken Brest  
2 (8 oz ) Packages of Cream Cheese
1/2 cup sour cream 
 1 Cup Ranch Dressing or Blue Cheese 
3/4 Cup Hot Sauce
1 1/2 Shredded Chedder Cheese (or what ever u perfer)
celery for topping
chips

Heat Chicken and Hot Sauce in Skillet untill heated through.  Stir in Ranch Dressing. (shread or cut chicken to small bites)
Mix Cream Cheese, Sour Cream. Spread on plate.  Spread on Chicken Mixture.  Top with cheese and celery 

IF desired  blue cheese chunks on top makes well or make like Rachel Ray and make a ranch/blue cheese dressing and replace with ranch.


if this sounds confusing with the way i typed it.  let me know.  the website i got it from would not let me copy and paste   I real;ly hope you enjoy 

Muy Bueno!!! lol

me


----------



## QSis (Feb 5, 2005)

MochaBean -  Buffalo Chicken Dip is what I'm making, too!  I got it from this forum, maybe even from you?

Here's the version I'm using, which is prob. the same as yours, but no measuring cups.  And no sour cream in the one I have.  I am omitting the celery on top, but will serve this with celery sticks and sturdy tortilla chips.

Lee

BUFFALO CHICKEN DIP 

4 skinless boneless chicken breast halves, about 2 pounds, boiled, drained & shredded with 2 forks (crockpot is a great way to cook the chicken) Don't cut chicken into chunks..it needs to be shredded 

1 - 12 ounce bottle Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce (try not to substitute here, Frank's really is the best. Crystal would be okay but do NOT use Tabasco) 

2 - 8 ounce packages cream cheese 

1 - 16 ounce bottle Ranch dressing 

1/2 cup chopped celery 

8 ounces shredded sharp cheddar cheese or Monterey Jack 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a 13x9x2 inch baking pan, combine shredded cooked chicken meat with entire bottle of Frank's sauce, spreading to form an even layer. 

In a saucepan over medium heat, combine cream cheese and entire bottle of Ranch dressing, stirring til hot & smooth. Pour this evenly over chicken mixture. 

Sprinkle with celery. Bake uncovered for 20 minutes; then sprinkle with cheese and bake for another 15-20 minutes or til bubbly. Serve with celery sticks for dippers and/or any sturdy dipping chip like Tostito Golds. My 22 year old son says to just put out spoons, he loves this so much.


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Super Bowl*

mmmm mmm yours sounds better than mine. lol  ill have top try yours this time instead of mine.  i need a change. . hehe

melissa


----------



## Raine (Feb 7, 2005)

Yesterday we cooked 24 butts (163 lbs) 12 chicken thighs, 2 briskets, 4 gallons beans, 3 gallons of slaw, and tater salad.


----------



## QSis (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, MochaBean - 

How was your Buffalo Chicken Dip?  Mine was just okay.  

I boiled the chicken breasts and had trouble shredding it - seemed very tough and stringy.  Next time, I will slow-cook the chicken in a crockpot to easily shred it, then cut it into even smaller pieces.

The long strings were a mess to try to  scoop with the round tortilla chips or the celery stalks.  

It's worth another try, though, since the flavor was great.   Not for a calorie-conscious crowd!

Lee


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 10, 2005)

hey, sorry it took so long for me to write back.  Mine was ok too.  I made 2 dips and the other dip i made was much more popular. lol 

the chicken in mine was also the same way as yours.  thats weird that it happend to both of us. . .i hope it works out for you next time

me


----------



## tweedee (Feb 13, 2005)

Buckytom,

      I buy it all the time. So if they sell it in Cansass I'm sure they sell it in Joisey.


----------



## QSis (Feb 13, 2005)

Tweedee,

I see that you posted your reply to BuckyTom, but whatever "it" was that you were referring to (you can get it in Cansass so it must be sold in Joisey") must have been posted on another page.

What is "it"?

This forum does not allow for replies to be posted directly under specific posts - they are posted  by date.

Lee


----------



## tweedee (Feb 13, 2005)

Page 1.........Ro-Tel Tomatoes


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2005)

*Buffalo Chicken Dip*

If I may make a suggestion, try using one of those rotisserie roasted chickens from the grocery store...it will be nice and tender, and the addition of a little dark meat will add more flavor.


----------

